# Personal Turf Maintenance Calendar



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

What does everyone use to keep track of what to put down and when? I know there are guides like the Bermuda Bible and others that you can buy from well known youtubers, but I'm more talking about your own personal ways of keeping up with lawn maintenance. I want to start creating my calendar/plan now (planning on breaking it down by week)so that its ready to go for next season and I would love the input from seasoned vets since I'm still very new to this. I got the idea after going into SiteOne and they gave me their recommended calendar (pic below).

@Ware not sure if there is already a topic for this. Feel free to move at your discretion.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a simple spreadsheet to track applications.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> I use a simple spreadsheet to track applications.


Would you mind sharing a screenshot? Just trying to get some ideas


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Turftoe said:


> What does everyone use to keep track of what to put down and when? I know there are guides like the Bermuda Bible and others that you can buy from well known youtubers, but I'm more talking about your own personal ways of keeping up with lawn maintenance. I want to start creating my calendar/plan now (planning on breaking it down by week)so that its ready to go for next season and I would love the input from seasoned vets since I'm still very new to this. I got the idea after going into SiteOne and they gave me their recommended calendar (pic below).
> 
> @Ware not sure if there is already a topic for this. Feel free to move at your discretion.


Is there one like this for St Augustine?


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Turftoe said:
> 
> 
> > What does everyone use to keep track of what to put down and when? I know there are guides like the Bermuda Bible and others that you can buy from well known youtubers, but I'm more talking about your own personal ways of keeping up with lawn maintenance. I want to start creating my calendar/plan now (planning on breaking it down by week)so that its ready to go for next season and I would love the input from seasoned vets since I'm still very new to this. I got the idea after going into SiteOne and they gave me their recommended calendar (pic below).
> ...


They might have one at your local store, but the guy asked my grass type and then handed me one. I'm sure they have them for all types but I couldn't find them online.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I use my lawn journal to keep track.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

My wife keeps a calendar for kid functions and eventS, I track it there


----------

